# Win2k Treiber für HP Photosmart P1000 Drucker



## Avariel (4. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch zufällig die Win2k Treiber für den Photosmart P1000 Drucker von HP und könnte mir den schicken? Ich wär auch mit dem Downloadlink zufrieden.

Ich hab schon auf der Seite von HP geschaut, aber da gabs irgendwie nur die Treiber für 95, 98 und NT, die alle nicht mit Win2k kompatibel sind. Der Win NT - Treiber funktioniert auch nicht.

Google hab ich auch schon bemüht, war leider auch nix.

Thx
Avariel


----------



## goela (4. September 2002)

Was ist dann das? 

Ist dies das Gesuchte?


----------



## Avariel (5. September 2002)

Hups, danke, aber ich habs gestern wirklich partout nicht gefunden. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch schon n bisschen seltsam, die Treiber für Win2k von denen sämtlicher anderer WinOS zu trennen...

Anyway, vielen dank!


----------

